# Vulgar Display Of Power 20th Anniversary



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't believe its 20 years old now,Its probably my favorite album of all time :thumb:

http://stereogum.com/959861/vulgar-display-of-power-turns-20/top-stories/


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so with you on that mate. Even now that album sounds modern and just briliant. 

CFH and Far Beyond are both brilliant albums too but Vulgar was just excellent all the way through. I remember listening to this a lot when I was at college so a few years after it was released but in my mind it made a huge part of my teens. 

Love it!!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Class doesn't age. I remember listening to this about a week after it was released round my mate's house, whilst him and his brother were shooting each other with pellet guns. For me, trendkill was the last proper album they made. Some later efforts were o.k, but o.k isn't pantera. From hearing this, i got into Fear Factory, Megadeth, and latterly Venom. By the time i was taking my g.c.s.e's i was distracted by so much thrash and death, that i couldn't really concentrate. ( A lame excuse for poor results i know )


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Albums like this are the reason I know have a dean guitar tattood on my arm lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still can't believe Dime got shot,one of the finest guitarist ever.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

As far as metal goes, I'm not into a great deal but I do very much like Pantera. Superb album :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Listen to the solo in '' floods '' on trendkill, that should tell you enough about the late, great mr Abbott.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

One of my favourite albums. Seen them in Wolverhampton when I was 15!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Listen to the solo in '' floods '' on trendkill, that should tell you enough about the late, great mr Abbott.


Amazing solo.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Must be about the same time as U2s greatest album Actung Baby came out - I know of Pantera but not a metal fan myself.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------

